# Problem Mounting Thumb Drive



## sacauskis (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm trying to mount a USB thumb drive and get the following. When I go open it in the GUI it tells me it can't mount it.  Below is what I get from the console:


```
s0: <Lexar JD Secure II +, class 0/0, rev 2.00/11.00, addr 3> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): UNIT ATTENTION asc:28,0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Not ready to ready change, medium may have changed
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying Command (per Sense Data)
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Lexar JD Secure II + 1100> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 7680MB (15728640 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 979C)
[B]GEOM: da0: partition 1 does not start on a track boundary.
GEOM: da0: partition 1 does not end on a track boundary.[/B]
```

Any Help Would be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Lowell (Jun 10, 2010)

There isn't much information in your post to work from.  The messages you included aren't necessarily a problem.  You will need to look a little deeper.

Let's ignore the GUI issues for now, to make sure that the device is okay.  Once you can mount it by hand, we can look at the GUI.  You don't even mention what you're using for a GUI...

Have you tried mounting the device from the command line?  Have you read the Handbook section on USB Storage Devices?  The really simple thing to try is (based on what you already showed) `# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt` and see what happens.  Remember to do that as root.


----------



## sacauskis (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I followed the instructions in the handbook under section 18.5 and I was able to mount and umount from the command line.  The GUI I'm referring is the computer icon in GNOME using metacity window manager.  Is there a way to auto mount the USB when they are plugged in?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2010)

sacauskis said:
			
		

> The GUI I'm referring is the computer icon in GNOME using metacity window manager.  Is there a way to auto mount the USB when they are plugged in?


Follow the HAL faq:
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html


----------



## sacauskis (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

